# Fall feeding?



## JohnV (Jul 8, 2017)

First time bee keeping in Michigan. I am wondering if I should feed my bees to help them get through the winter as they only have three full combs of honey in my 4ft TBH at this time.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

John, I'm not a TBH guy but yes, three frames of honey doesn't go too far with any amount of bees. Suggest you search for threads on the forum that deal with feeding TBHs syrup and sugar. Or hopefully some of the TBH folks will chime in.


----------



## Corto (May 29, 2017)

Extensive thread on feeding recently on this FB page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/TopBarHiveBeekeepers/


----------



## JohnV (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you very much for your replies and the information.
I really appreciate the help.
John


----------

